# neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???



## minimuelli (29. Feb. 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Teich bauen. Zuerst hatte ich vor eine Folie in das bereits ausgehobene Loch zu legen. Das Loch eine Nierenform und ist ca. 8  x 6 x 1,4 groß. Zus. hatte ich diverse "Terassen" mit eingeplant bzw. ausgeheben. Dadurch das es sich bei unserem Haus und dem Garten um einen Neubau handelt, ist das aufgeschüttete Erdreich noch rel. locker und rutscht permanent ab. 
Daher habe ich mir gedacht das Ganze anders auf zu bauen.... und zwar eckig und gerade/senkrecht gemauert. Der fertige Teich soll nur ca. 10cm aus dem Boden ragen.
Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass ich ein Fundament für die Mauer erstelle und dann mit diesen "ausgießbaren" Steinen hochmauer. Ebenfalls wollte ich einen Bodenablauf einbauen. Mit was für Rohren macht man das? Gibt es da eine gutes Buch mit entsprechenden Beschreibungen? Kann man so eine Teichfolie selber verschweißen? Oder ist es nicht so teuer wenn man das machen lässt?

Ich möchte später ein paar Kois (ca.10 Stück) halten.

Danke für Eure Tips

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Zacky (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichverückten...


----------



## Moonlight (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Halli Hallöchen ... herzlich Willkommen 

noch einer der ein Koikichi wird 

Man nimmt DIN 100 KG-Rohre (diese rot/brauen).
Folie selbst schweißen geht nicht, nur kleben. Und es ist sauteuer  ... weil Jeder will Dir gleich seine Folie mitverkaufen. Also nix Baumarktfolie kaufen und nur verschweißen lassen.
Aber vielleicht findet sich da auch noch eine andere Lösung ... bin noch am Suchen 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Hallo Lars.

Das vorhandene Erdloch kannst du doch nutzen, jedoch würde ich etaws tiefer gehen. So 1,75 - 2,00 m sind optimal für das Wasserklima, die Teichbiologie und für das Überleben im Winter. Das Becken so richtig eckig würde ich dir persönlich nicht empfehlen, da sich in den Ecken Schmuddel sammeln kann, der nicht von der Kreis-Strömung der Bodenabläufe erfasst wird. Die Ecken mind. im 45° Winkel gestalten.

Senkrechte Wände sind gut, aber ein Bodenablauf ist bei deiner Größe zu wenig. Bei 8 x 6 m hast du dann 48 qm! Wenn das auch die Bodenfläche ist, dann solltest du eher 3 Bodenabläufe nehmen, die Du in einem Dreieck anordnest. Die Bodenabläufe kannst du bedenkenlos mit KG-Rohr verkleben und entsprechend auch verlegen. Ich habe meine Teiche auch mit Schalsteinen gemauert und dann mit beton ausgegossen. Ich habe sie nur auch den Sandboden gestellt und dann befüllt. Stehen wie eine EINS und so an sich haben sie ja nichts weiter zu halten außer den Sand dahinter. Wenn das Becken mal fertig ist - Folie und Wasser drin - dienen die Wände meiner Meinung nach nur noch als Trennung zwischen Erdreich und Wasser.

Die Folie lieber verschweißen lassen. Im Schnitt liegen die Preise bei 25-30 € je qm Folie (inkl. Material - Folie & Vlies, Arbeitslohn).

Gute Bücher gibt es, aber hier bekommst Du bestimmt auch noch viele andere nützliche Infos - ist besser als ein Buch!!! 

Fast vergessen: noch empfehlenswert bzw. notwendig - Oberflächenskimmer DN 110 und ggf. Seitenablauf DN 110


----------



## Joerg (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Hallo Lars,
herzlich willkommen. 
Bevor du dir weiter Gedanken um eine Detailauführung machst, solltest du die erst mal grundsätzlich Gedanken um die Filterung und den Aufbau machen.

Gemauerte Wände sind gut für eine Faltenfreie Verlegung geeignet. Die Ausführung solltes du besser einem Fachmann überlassen. Sonst ärgerst du dich lange darüber. 

Je 15m³ Volumen ist mindestens 1 BA notwendig. Einen Skimmer solltest du auch gleich mit einplanen. 
Jeder wird dann fixiert und mit KG Rohr (eingesandet) in die Filterkammer geführt.

Dort wird dann erstmal der Grobschmutz abgesondert. Wie hattest du das denn vor?

Ich würde die Mauer auf 30-40cm hochziehen. Heute konnte ich meine Füße schon darauf legen und die Koi beobachten.


----------



## minimuelli (1. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

schon mal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Ich habe gestern noch mal gemessen und mich dann für 6x4 Meter entschieden.... muss reichen
Wegen der Technik habe ich mir folgendes überlegt/ergoogelt:
- Filter selber bauen....4 x ca. 200 Liter Regenfässer in Reihe "schalten"
- 2 Bodenabläufe
- 1 Skimer
- 2 Einläufe

ich habe aber immer noch tausende Fragen:
- Filter auf Wasseroberfläche verbauen (drucklos) oder oberhalb Wasserlinie?
- Wie wird das Ganze verrohrt Bodenablauf in Richtung Filter? Wenn ich einen drucklosen Aufbau habe, wird dann das Wasser vom Bodenablauf direkt in den oberen Teil des Filters gelenkt und am Ende meiner Filterkette das Ganze mit einer Pumpe in meine 2 Einläufe zurück in den Teich???

Ich habe gestern mit einen "Folienschweißer" telefoniert.
- PVC 1,5 mm Folie + 300 gr. Vlies kosten 22,-€/qm
- pro Einlauf / Auslauf ca. 40,-€
- als Abschluß ggf. eine gummierte Metallschiene an die die Folie geschweißt wird pro Meter 22,-€ (Ich würde aber ringsrum mit einer Holzterasse ran gehen, somit würde ich den Abschluß der Folie mit meiner Terasse verbinden wollen)

Da hab ích mir aber auch ein Hobby ausgesucht

Danke + Gruß
Lars Müller


----------



## Zacky (1. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Guten Morgen Lars....

1000e Fragen sind gut, ob es auch 1000e Antworten gibt wird sich zeigen.... 

Bei 6x4m und deiner ursprünglich geplanten Tiefe kommst du auf etwa 30 qbm Volumen. Hier reichen auch 2 Bodenabläufe und ein Skimmer. Die Abläufe kannst du mit 110er KG-Rohr bis zum Filter verrohren. Nur gesteckt, da sie ja die entsprechenden Dichtungen haben. OK, klar musst du den Anschluß im Bodenablauf einkleben, aber der Rest dann nur gesteckt. Achte dabei darauf, dass du die Fliessrichtung des Wassers beim Verlegen berücksichtigst. Soll heißen die Rohre richtig herum verlegen.

Filter auf Wasserniveau, also in Schwerkraft, ist super. Ist am energiesparendsten und sehr effektiv bei hoher Durchflussrate. Am Ende der Filterstrecke eine Pumpe die das Wasser über die Einläufe in den Teich befördert. 

Die zwei BA und den Oberflächenskimmer aber je ein eigenes Rohr bis zum Filter spendieren. Nicht unbedingt irgendwie und wo zusammen stecken, denn so verlierst du Flow, den du aber brauchst, um den Schmutz zu befördern.

Die Preise mit der Folie sind halt so... ja, das Hobby hat es in sich... das ist erst der Anfang,,,


----------



## minimuelli (1. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

was haltet Ihr von so einem Angebot.... Kann das was taugen?
Das wäre ja ein ganzes Stück kompakter als das Ganze mit 4 Regentonnen zu machen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Aussenfilter...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item2ebb8c19ff

Danke + Gruß
Lars Müller


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Hi Lars,

die 90.000l Teichgröße beziehen sich da aber auch nur auf einen vollkommen fischfreien Teich 
(man muß immer höllisch aufpassen bei den bei Filtern angegebenen Teichgrößen - bei Fischbesatz fällt die Teichwassermenge schnell mal auf ein drittel ab)

MfG Frank


----------



## minimuelli (1. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

@ "__ Knoblauchkröte"

mein Teich wird ja "nur" ca. 36000 Liter haben

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Zacky (1. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Ich habe eine Filterkammer dieser Baureihe nur an meiner Innenhälterung. Für mehr würde ich ihn nicht in Betracht ziehen. Ist schon ganz schön aufwändig, diesen dann zu reinigen. Die Schwämme sind ohne Vorfilterung ratz-fatz zu und das bei meiner IH (Quarantänebecken).

 Du müsstest davon ausgehen, dass du dein Teichvolumen innerhalb von 2 Stunden ein mal komplett durch den Filter bekommen solltest. Ob er das schafft, möchte ich mal im Raume stehen lassen, da ich es aber auch nicht genau weiß. 

Ein BA schiebt Dir 10000-15000 l durch und du hast das dann x 3. Würde ich mir überlegen, dann lieber selbst bauen. Dafür gibt es hier im Forum schon sehr viele gute Beiträge, auch für die Regentonnenlösungen.

Wichtig wäre eine sehr gute Schmutz-Vorabscheidung. Schon mal darüber Gedanken macht!?


----------



## minimuelli (1. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

ich dachte da an eine Vorgeschaltete Tonne nach dem "Vortex-Prinzip"

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Zacky (1. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Vortex-Tonne funktioniert bestimmt. Ich würde Dir aber eher eine feinere Vorfilterung empfehlen. Ein besseres Ergebnis erzielst du mittlerweile mit Siebfiltern. Schaue mal nach Sifi, Sipa, Ultrasieve. So etwas würde ich Dir in jedem Falle empfehlen. Wenn es später mal etwas kosten darf, sind auch Trommelfilter und Vliesfilter extrem gut. Aber die kosten halt eine ganze Menge....  (kommen für mich leider auch derzeit nicht in Frage)


----------



## Joerg (1. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Lars,
aus dem Angebot: empfohlene Teichgrößen bei mittlerem Fischbesatz: bis 45.000 Liter ... und bei normalem Fischbesatz dann die Hälfte davon.  

Auch die die Angabe über die effektive Leistung ist verwirrend. Max. Pumpenleistung: 12000 l/h - bedeutet dann es können maximal 8000Liter gefiltert werden.

Willst du Koi halten und die auch noch sehen, ist der Filter weniger gut geeignet. 
Ich denke es gibt einige Koiteichbesitzer, die so was schon als erste schmerzhafte Erfahrung schnell wieder verkauft haben.


----------



## minimuelli (2. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Hallo Jörg,

ja ich möchte Kois halten und diese auch noch sehen können

Naja, dann werde ich wohl doch auf die Regentonnenlösung aufspringen. Was mich da nur etwas ärgert ist die Größe der "Anlage". Da muss ich ja fast noch mal die Größe des Teiches ausheben, um die Tonnen als "drucklose" Version zu verbauen. Ich möchte diese wunderschönen Regentonnen ungern sehen wenn ich am Teich sitze.... also müssen diese in den noch zu buddelnden "Keller". Das nächste ist dann die Reinigung der Tonnen. hierzu wär ein Abfluss in diesem "Keller" hilfreich....... dazu muss ich den halben Garten bzw. Auffahrt umkrempeln um zur Kanalisation zu kommen

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Zacky (2. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Hi Lars.

Wenn du Dich jetzt doch zur Regentonnenlösung durchringen konntest, wäre es vielleicht der Optik halber auch möglich die Filteranlage selbst zu mauern. Du kannst das dann ja auch oberirdisch bauen und als gemauerte Version als Sitzbank oder Ähnlichem verkleiden. Wenn es denn oberirdisch werden könnte, bräuchtest du nur die Sammelkammer / Filterkammer ins Erdreich buddeln und dann gehts auf Halbschwerkraft weiter. Also zwei Kammer auf Wasserlinie - 1.Sammelkammer inkl. Filter und 2.Kammer für Pumpe. Wäre das noch eine Möglichkeit? Unterirdisch sieht natürlich immer besser aus.  Das Wasser kann dan ja am Ende direkt in einen Pflanzenfiltergraben oder Bauchlauf laufen


----------



## minimuelli (2. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Hallo "Zacky",

das mit den Filter selber mauern, wäre vielleicht auch eine Idee. Und das Ganze als z.B. Sitzbank zu gestalten ist vielleicht auch nicht schlecht. Bleibt dann nur die Frage:
- Wie groß muss das Ganze werden?
- Wieviel Kammern?
- Wie/Wo werden diese miteinander verbunden?
- Wie wird das Ganze "wasserfest" gemacht


"Halbschwerkarft"?????

Wie meinst Du das?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Zacky (2. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Halbschwerkraft ist nichts anderes als Schwerkraft mit Pumpe dazwischen. Soll heißen, dass grob gefilterte / gereinigte Wasser wird mittels Pumpe nach oben in die Filterkammer gepumpt. Das Wasser läuft selbständig durch die Filterkammer, da es am Ende alleine raus läuft. Der Auslauf muss nur minimal tiefer als die Wasserstandslinie im Filter liegen. Schon läuft das alles von alleine. Der einzige Nachteil daran ist, dass du keine Einlaufdüsen bedienen kannst, aber auch das lässt sich mit einer separaten Pumpe regeln.

Soviel zur Halbschwerkraft. Hoffe hablbwegs plausibel erklärt, aber hier im Forum gibt es eine Grundlagenerklärung unter ??? - glaube Hinweise, Tipps und Anregungen.

Die Größe der gemauerten Filteranlage richtet sich nach wie vor, nach deinem Teich. Ich würde Dir 4 Kammern empfehlen bei Schwerkraft - 1. Sammelkammer, 2.Vorfilterung, 3.Filtermedien, 4.Filtermedien.

Bei Halbschwerkraft 1. Sammel inkl. Vorfilerung, 2.Pumpen (auf Wasserniveau) - 3.Filtermedien, 4.Filtermedien (überirdisch)

Du kannst die Kammern beim Mauern mit einem einfachen KG-Rohr verbinden. Einfach beim Mauern mit einbauen, später Zugschieber drauf geklebt, fertig. Die Becken bekommst du wasserdicht, durch Folienauskleidung (vielleicht etwas teuer) oder mit Dichtschlämme dann Bitumengrundierung und drauf den Silolack. 

So mache ich es bei mir, jedoch habe ich einen Malermeister in der Starße und der erkundigt sich nach anderen Möglichkeiten und will mir Bescheid geben. Wen ich das was Neues höre, gebe ich es gerne weiter.


Habe es gefunden!!


----------



## minimuelli (2. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Hallo,

wenn ich 4 Kammern mit einem Füll-Volumen von 0,70 x 0,80 x 0,80 (LxBxT) mauer, wären das ca. 1.800 Liter Filtervolumen. 
Ist das für einen ca. 40.000 Liter Teich realistisch?

PS: ich werde einen Drucklosen-Filter bauen. (Also mit extra "Keller" am Teich)

Danke + Gruß
Lars


----------



## Zacky (2. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Ja, sollte reichen. Im Schnitt sollte man eigentlich mit 10% des Teichvolumens als Filervolumen rechnen. Ist aber mit den neueren Medien nicht mehr zwingend notwendig. Also reichen die 4 Kammern. Das entscheidende sind die Durchflussrate sowie die Menge an Filtermedien muss stimmen. Die Menge richtet sich u.a. nach der Menge Fisch.


----------



## Joerg (2. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Lars,
eine reine Schwerkraftanlage macht bei deinem Volumen auf jeden Fall Sinn. 
Mach dir wegen der Kammern erst mal weniger Gedanken, da wird sich schon Filtermaterial finden, was den Bakterien genügend Platz bietet.

Viel wichtiger ist die Grobabscheidung am Anfang. Was da schon vor dem Filter rausgeholt wird, muss nachher nicht von den Bakterien verdaut werden.


----------



## minimuelli (4. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

ich werde meinen neuen Teich..... welchen ich ca. im April 2012 beginnen werde, einen selbst gemauerten Filter bauen.
- Dieser soll "drucklos" arbeiten
- aus 4 Kammern bestehen
- und einen Vorfilter (Siebfilter Eigenbau.....aber wie?)
- einfach nur 4 eckige gemauerte Kisten in Reihe und fertig? Oder müssen da noch "Zwischenwände" rein?
- Wie wird das Ganze verrohrt? (2 Bodenabläufe, 1 Skimmer in Richtung Filter und von dort in 2 Einläufe des Teichs?)

Tut mir leid das ich so viele Fragen stelle, aber ich habe schon einmal einen Teich gebaut der relativ gut funktionierte. 
Der jetzige soll aber größer werden und TOP funktionieren

Hat jemand eine Zeichnung aus der hervorgeht wie ich das Ganze verrohren muss, bzw. wie ich die Filterkammern gestalten / verrohren soll?

GANZ GROßEN Dank

Lars


----------



## minimuelli (5. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Hallo,

hat noch jemand Info´s zu Beitrag 22 für mich?

Danke + Gruß

Lars


----------



## Zacky (5. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Hallo Lars.

Den Filter mauern ist gut. 4 Kammern ist auch gut. Zum Siebfiltereigenbau findest du hier im Forum ein paar Beiträge, wo schon Leute eine Siebpatrone selbst gebaut haben. Man kann aber Siebpatronen mittlerweile recht günstig im Netz kaufen. Die Kammern kannst du einfach in Reihe bauen, aber klar brauchst du Trennwände, sonst würden es ja keine 4 Kammern werden. Du kannst die Kammern mit einfachen KG-Rohren verbinden, welche du in die Mauer mit einsetzt. Auf der einen Seite Zugschieber drauf, damit du die Kammer einzeln trennen kannst. Jede Kammer einen Schmutzablass mit Zugschieber. Die Zuläufe vom BA und Skimmer je einzeln in die Kammer leiten.

Eine Zeichnung wie so etwas ungefähr aussehen kann findest unten bei mir im Filterbau. 

Wenn  noch fragen sind, einfach melden.


----------



## minimuelli (5. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

ich meine Trennwände in den einzelnen Kammern. Damit das Wasser in die einzelnen Kammern z.B. immer nur von unten nach oben durchfließt.... also eine Trennwand die ein Stück über den jeweiligen Filterboden beginnt.

Lars


----------



## Zacky (5. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

OK, wenn du Dir meinen Filterbau bzw. die Zeichnung angesehen hast, hast du den schematischen Aufbau gesehen. Auf Grund der Wassermengen werde ich meine Kammern soweit mauern, dass ich aus einer Kammer zwei machen kann. Hierzu beabsichtige ich, die Styrodurbauplatten aus dem Sanitär- und Fliesenbereich zu nehmen. Diese sind recht stabil und für Feuchträume geeignet. Diese werden dann in das Mauerwerk mit eingebunden und an den Verbindungssellen mit entsprechender Abdichtung versehen. Von diesen Platten baue als Überlauf je zwei ein. Die 1.Platte unten auf dem Boden stehend, dann 20 cm Spalt und 2.Platte dann 10 cm über Bodenplatte. So steigt das Wasser an der einen Wand hoch, läuft über und läuft unten in die nächste Kammer und und steigt somit nach oben, da sich das Prinzip ja wiederholt.

Halbwegs verständlich? Die Platten werden dann aber trotz allem noch abgedichtet und gestrichen oder ähnliches.


----------



## CrazyFrog (5. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Hallo Lars,

Hab auch vor mir einen teich 4x6x1.5 meter zu bauen sieht dann ca so aus.

Gruß Andy


----------



## minimuelli (6. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Hallo Andy,

Deine Planung sieht meiner sehr ähnlich...
Ich werde aber wohl die Filter in der Verlängerung des Teichs bauen.
Hast Du Dir schon gedanken zum Vorfilter gemacht? Ich tendiere zu einem Siebfilter eigenbau.

Mit welcher Software hast Du das Ganze geplant?
Gruß

Lars


----------



## CrazyFrog (6. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Hallo Lars,

werde auch erstmal über eine SiPa filtern weil mein Budget 
begrenzt ist. Trommler wäre mir lieber! Gehe vom vorfilter mit 
DN 200 in die erste Kammer und der Rest wird mit 2x DN 160
verbunden. Gezeichnet hab ich's mit Goggle sketch up, gibts
kostenlos zum Download.

Gruß Andy


----------



## minimuelli (6. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Hallo Andy,

gestaltest Du den Teich wie in Deinem USER-Album oder wie in deinem gestrigen Beitrag (Flachzone Ja/Nein).

Ich würde das Ganze gerne ohne Flachwasserzone bauen und die Pflanzen über so eine Art Blumenkasten in den Teich zu hängen.

Hast Du eine Ahnung wie das Ganze System verrort wird?
- Bodenablauf 1 + 2 und Skimmer jeweils separat mit 110´er Rohre (Du nimmst 160ér?) in den Vorfilter leiten oder zu einem zusammenfassen?
- Wie werden die einzelnen Kammern mit einander verbunden (Wo werden die Rohre eingemauert.... oben, unten, Mitte)???

Danke + Gruß
Lars


----------



## Zacky (6. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*



minimuelli schrieb:


> ...Hast Du eine Ahnung wie das Ganze System verrort wird?
> - Bodenablauf 1 + 2 und Skimmer jeweils separat mit 110´er Rohre (Du nimmst 160ér?) in den Vorfilter leiten oder zu einem zusammenfassen?
> - Wie werden die einzelnen Kammern mit einander verbunden (Wo werden die Rohre eingemauert.... oben, unten, Mitte)???



Hatten wir die Frage nicht schon!?


----------



## CrazyFrog (6. März 2012)

*AW: neuen Teich bauen.... aber wie???*

Ist doch eigentlich logisch!?
-Jeder BA und Skimmeranschluß geht einzeln DN 110 zur Sammelkammer.
- Alle drei Anschlüsse bekommen einen Zugschieber zum regeln
-In der Sammelkammer sitz die SiPa Auf einem DN 200 Rohr das unten in die nächste Kammer geht
-Das Wasser ströhmt jetzt von unten nach oben durch dein Filtermaterial (Helix etc.)
-Oben befindet sich jetz ein abgang der das Wasser wieder von oben nach unten in die nächste Kammer leitet usw.

Vergiss aber nicht die Medienauflage und Schmutzabläufe miteinzuplanen.

Gruß Andy

PS:Hab mir den großteil davon auch nur angelesen. Gibt hier und in anderen Foren genug info´s darüber. Nix für ungut.


----------

